

The professional coworker - mcrittenden
http://mikecr.it/ramblings/the-professional-coworker

======
k__
tl;dr

You work with a bunch of people you don't care for, so the only motivation to
interact with them is to show them that you're valuable. If they already know
this, you have no motivation at all to interact more than needed to get the
work done.

\---

The better most developers get, the less they care about socializing.

There is a principle, which describes this phenomenon, I think.

In a meeting, people will talk about many things, but mostly about those
things everyone knows something to say about.

This leads to long discussions about stuff, that is SO banal that every idiot
can say something about this.

People don't do this to be a nice person, they do this so it doesn't seem like
they have nothing to contribute.

In addition, most of us don't work with their friends, they work with a bunch
of random characters.

If everyone of those characters knows, you're a genius, you don't have to do
additional socializing to show them that you contribute stuff.

~~~
mcrittenden
I'm not really sure I get your point. The post isn't meant to be about
socializing, it's meant to be about doing a good job in all of the non-coding
aspects of your job. Socializing isn't really a part of that at all (except
for maybe that I said to be friendly).

